# Updated Gore Race 2006 Information



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Jed Selby won overall in a Diesel, so boat lengths don't necessarily matter...if you're good. The 8' under usually is more like 8'3 and under, which is most modern creekers. 

Usually held 3rd weekend in Aug, but I haven't heard anything about this years event.


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

Gore will be on Saturday, August 19th. Downriver only this year, no slalom etc. on Friday.

Beer garden and expo stay the same.

We'll be getting more up soon.

I haven't bumped my last post yet, but still looking for volunteers.

email me at [email protected] if you are interested in helping out.

Sam


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Keep checking the event's official web site for complete and updated race info at: http://gorecanyon.com/

This year's poster has some additional details:









Click to download the poster as a PDF doc:
http://mountainbuzz.com/events/gore/GoreCanyon2006.pdf


----------



## RP (Aug 25, 2004)

*Gore Canyon*

If anyone has any questions I will be checking the post on a regular basis or send an email to [email protected]

Mark Joffe
Event Director


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Are there any vids online of competing rafts from previous years? Thanks.

COUNT


----------



## RP (Aug 25, 2004)

*Vids of Gore online*

I am not aware of any video online. Luke at Whitewater photography has been doing the filming the past 2 years. I know he has made a DVD of last years race. You can contact him directly - [email protected]


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

results from last year:

http://mountainbuzz.com/events/gore/2005_DR_ScoringSheets.pdf


huckit - are you coming out to race (in a long boat)?


----------



## jerrycurl (Sep 9, 2005)

*Inner Tubes*

Is there really an inner tube class?


----------



## jce2016 (Jul 8, 2005)

Is that Ian Hunter on poster?


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*inner tubes*

Inner tube class is restricted to those with terminal cancer who have been told by their docter that they have less than 6 months to live.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

*Safety for GORE RACE NEEDED*

I am standing in for Charlie Ebel this year in the safety region of the Gore Race. I need as many folks as I can get to help us out! Ideally, a couple of rafts, kayakers, and shore support would be key. For all rapids except river left at Kiurschbaum's, you will need to be able to paddle yourself down.

In addition to the usual swag, Keen footwear has been kind onough to provide their new river bootiy for all folks working on the Safety Crew. The catch is that in order for you to get some (booties), I need to have a definite answer prior to August 4th (next week).

If you have any questions, please contact me via: [email protected].

Thanks, ahead of time, for your help!

matt


----------



## 40cal.glockboater (Jun 15, 2004)

Matty S, check your email.

Gotta top last year's party, so you know what I've got planned for Saturday night this go around..... Hopefully the rangers stay away, and a fire ban doesn't get imposed....


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Inner Tubes*



jerrycurl said:


> Is there really an inner tube class?


I boat with one of these guys - they are real deal class V boaters/tubers. Both of them completed the race last year, and actually beat a creature craft downriver. The guy I am friends with was a solid kayaker first. They have tubed Gore, Black rock (including Rigor Mortis), Big South, and a bunch of other stuff. Yeah everybody thinks that they are crazy, but there is also a group out in Cali that is running similar and bigger stuff. The Colorado boys aren't competing this year, but maybe the Cali crew will show up.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Just to up the sweetness of the kayak prizes, I am offering up two brand new Nomads to the FASTEST OVERALL woman and man. They will each walk away with a brand new Dagger Nomad. 

http://www.dagger.com/product.asp?BoatType=WWKayak&BoatID=302

And they won't have to wait on them to be shipped. I will bring them straight to the awards ceremony.
The winners of the "Core of the Gore" will paddle away in a new creeker.
So get to training, the race is only a few weeks away!


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Isn't the fastest overall likely to go to someone paddling a wildwater boat or wavehopper? Also, what is up with the race format, it seems like only having two classes for kayaks will mean that the aforementioned types of boats will have a significant edge in the "over 8.1 feet" class.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

No, not really faster. One would think that. Look at last years results. #1 man overall was Jed Selby in a Diesel in 22min 23 seconds. Mike Pagel was the fastest in the long boats and his time was 22 min. 57seconds. The long boat got beat by 34 seconds. On the same note, I paddled a Response and Jed still won by nearly 5 seconds. Behind me was Brett and by less then a second. He was in a Rocker. Way shorter then a Response. As for women, from what I can tell there was one division and three women in it.
As for lengths this year, I have yet to look at them. But truly the winner is the fastest person down the canyon. Also, wavehopper and wildwater paddlers generally don't paddle them full time. If they did happen to win, im sure they could use a new creek boat. On a side note, how would you do it? What would be best for the racers? Im sure Mark has open ears as the race is still a few weeks away. Im game for whatever. Just looking forward to a great time!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I like <7, 7-11 or 10, and >11 or 10 this way people who like to playboat gore can race, the creek boats can race and the big boats can race. Last year not enough payboats entered but I know a couple more who will enter this year. Without this designation why would anyone race a playboat but it would still be fun.


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Updated event poster:









To visit the event's official web site, go to:
http://gorecanyon.com/


----------



## mlaire (May 16, 2005)

I've heard some rumors of a Hooligan-esque race. Is this true? Can we put together an obnoxious floating thing and take it down pumphouse? Need to know so we can start re-building our Fibark craft...


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Holligan-esque Race*

There is or at least was a fun race from Pumphouse to State bridge that fits the description you gave. I think it is a bit later in August, but I could be wrong. I have heard firsthand stories about the Pumphouse to State Bridge race that included a Vail rafting company lashing two rafts together, mounting a soft side hot tub on top and riding naked to the finish line. 

There is a fun race sponsored by Canoe Colorado on the Dotsero to Hanging Lake section of the Colorado the day after Gore - I don't know if this has anything to do with the race that used to be on the Pumphouse stretch. If no one posts a reply call Lakota, Timberline or Nova (the Vail rafting companies) and they will probably know.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Meg, if your craft involves hot tub nakedness, I'm in! That Rocks!
You just want to get your palm tree island thing back out, don't you?

Kim


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Can't we call it Core of Gore? It really pisses me off when people say let's go run "Bailey's" or "The Gore". It's really the only pet peeve that I have.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Sure JC. I will look in to it. But I think the shirts and whatnot might already be off to the printers. Not sure. What it means is "The core of the Gore canyon race" thus "Core of the Gore". It's just shortened up. 

hobie


----------



## mlaire (May 16, 2005)

Yes - the island is begging to be unleashed. We'll see about the nakedness, but as you know (Kim) I'm up for anything after a few Sunshines


----------



## mlaire (May 16, 2005)

Oh - I just looked on the Gorecanyon.com site and it looks like the downriver race entry form has a box for "Other." Does anyone think that could be the spot for us hooligans? Hmm...


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

I for one fully endorse hot tubs and nakedness. I'm sure the safety team would concur. As long as participants can paddle class V, well then the more creative the entry the better. The "other" box is the way to go and we would love to see this category develop. Think Kenetics river style.

I'd love to see the palm tree running Tunnel.

Sam


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

For all those wishing to strut their stuff, this year the race is being filmed by Warren Miller for Fox Sports. They will be putting together footage for Destination Wild a new series being developed to air either this fall or next spring.

Hooligans are definitely a plus for the media.
:lol:
Sam


----------



## bouldrmatty (Aug 9, 2004)

*start & end = ??*

Curious, the winning time was about 22 minutes. Does the race start right above applesauce, and end at the end of Kirschbaums (sp) If so, thats FAST !!


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

It starts at the very top just above the first class II rapid on river right. Next to the railroad building that reads "Gore". About 1/8 mile (est) above Fisherman's/Applesauce rapid and finishes at the bottom of Kirschbaums.


----------



## suigeneris (May 25, 2004)

*camp info*

How soon does one need to show up to grab a camp spot at pumphouse? Do folks just park and pass out where ever?


----------



## Tim Kennedy (May 28, 2004)

*Race Times*

Chris Webster used to keep a link to all previous race results since 91 or 92. I don't know where to find them now.

22 minutes is fast, especially for a Diesel. However, I believe that Nelson Oldham, John Jaycox and others have broken the 20 minute barrier in past races paddling longer boats (Gorepedo, Wavehoppers, Augsbergs, etc)

The race starts at the gauge station and usually ends in the runout of Kirschbaum's. A couple races ended at Pumphouse. One year was when the Gore Race evolved into the "Gore Fest" under EnviroAction Sports direction and another was when it was over 1400cfs and started above Gore Rapid.

I miss the days when there were only two classes; raft and kayak.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Warren Miller???*

Sam, 
Are you serious about Warren Miller filming the race? How cool is that? 
Do you have any more info on the series?

Kim


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Two questions: Is there a t-shirt this year? The coolest one I've seen was from '01, but mine is a rag now....

Second, the raft race goes to pumphouse. Is the kayak race going the hell down there? God I hope not. I like it best when a teams whitewater lines determine the winner. If we wanted enduro sports we'd be adventure racers or roadies, not gravity freaks. Getting psyched and having dreams of Gore lines. Hope everyone is coming. 

Also, everyone remember that for every swim this season, they have to buy $10 worth of beer for themselves or someone else at the Beer garden. 100% of the proceeds go to charity! I'm in for $30!
It'll be great to see ya'll droppin.
Joe


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

Answers to all...

Kim - Yes the race is going to be filmed by Warren Miller Productions for FOX Sports. They are producing a series of thirteen one-hour adventure sports segments to be aired as Destination Wild.  This segment will focus on the rafting, the race and the festival. It will be the fifth in the series. FOX is looking at a Prime Time Sunday spot starting in November so Gore would air the first of December. No final times and dates are out yet.

Joe - The National Championships will go to Pumphouse, the kayak and raft downriver will go to Kirschbaums. This gives the Nationals a taste of what the Worlds is like but we won't make it an endurance race for everyone.

Sam


----------



## wwcowboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Is there a link or a way to get times and final results for the last 3-4 yrs?


----------



## wwcowboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Is there a link or a way to get times and final results for the last 3-4 yrs?


----------



## RP (Aug 25, 2004)

I will get the results for the past 3 years onto the website (www.gorecanyon.com) within 24 hours.


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey Joe,

I forgot to answer your most important question. Yes there is a shirt this year. All volunteers and racers will get shirts. The volunteers get them when they check in, the racers will recieve theirs at the finish tent along with their beer cupons when they return their bibs.

Sam


----------



## RP (Aug 25, 2004)

Just to add to Sams comments. the shirts are all breathable, moisture management material like last years.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Need fire wood for after party!!!!*

We're planning to have a fire at the after party and we need some fire wood. If you have some that you would like to bring along, we would really appreciate it. Most campers won't have a fire ring so Mark has been generous enough to provide a fire pan and all we have to do is provide the wood. Last year we didn't have the fire and I think it was a real bummer! If you can bring some, let me know.

Thanks a bunch and I'll see you at the party!

Kim
[email protected]


----------



## RP (Aug 25, 2004)

*NEW FOR GORE _*

*NEW FOR GORE _ BRING YOUR PADDLING OR ACTION SPORT DVD TO THE FESTIVAL*

For all you boaters: bring your favorite dvd (kayaing, rafting, or action sport -no porn or adult themes please) to Gore. On Saturday evening we are going to have the ability to play the DVD onto the screen on the side of the bus. You need to present the DVD to us on Saturday at the registration tent and we will show the video on a first come, first shown basis. Limit is 10 minutes per video. It is not a competition just a way to keep us all entertained and having fun at the festival area. If you have any questions please contact me - [email protected]

The movie for the evening is Dammed River. showing early. 
thanks and looking forward to seeing everyone at Gore.

Mark[/b]


----------



## RP (Aug 25, 2004)

I have posted the results for 2004 Gore Canyon event at the bottom of the events page on the rapidpulse site. 

www.gorecanyon.com

I apologize but I have lost the 2003 results.


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

is the level supposed to stay around a grand through the weekend?


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Is there going to be a K-Mart, or Coleman raft devision this year? I was wondering because I was considering hurting myself this weekend for the GLORY! If we had two in this devision could we win some prizes or are they saved up for the "conventional craft" devisions? Please respond soon, running out of time to find the perfect desiign for these extreme condiditons, double seemed rubber and that sort of thing. With some very strudy construciton. Ginger should be fun.


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

Commihupa - The level should hold here. They are aware of the race upstream and Kara Lamb has put in a good word or two. Look for something between 900 and 950. (Maybe a bump Friday night :lol: )

Lotsawater - You would be welcome in the "Other" category. We might even improvise something for the best beat down in tunnel. Ginger, well we all know how she is...

Sam


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Sam F said:


> ...The National Championships will go to Pumphouse, the kayak and raft downriver will go to Kirschbaums. This gives the Nationals a taste of what the Worlds is like but we won't make it an endurance race for everyone.


Any idea about how long this adds to the race time for the rafts? 

This is also a bit of a bummer as it is great to sit at Kirschbaums and watch the other boats come in after you finish your run. I guess that is the price of going for the title. Does second place still get their name put up on a plaque in the ladies room?


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Second place has never had their name put anywhere. I bet that the 8-ball team would let you write your name on the bottom of their black raft if you really wanted to.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

sam, I sent you a PM about schedule on sat, please email me @ [email protected]
or call 608.239.8840


just trying to work out logistics for sat.


----------



## Sam F (Jun 27, 2005)

Thank you everyone for a great weekend. I agree with all the comments in the other post; this was the best yet.

Mark will have the results posted by the end of the day tomorrow both here and on Rapidpulse. We appologize but our printer wasn't working so we couldn't post up at Pumphouse.

To all the people who stepped up to volunteer, Thanks. I will be contacting each of you in the next few days.

Sam


----------

